# Frogs & Toads > Aquatic Clawed Frogs >  Tank Set up

## spock22a

I wasn't able to find anything on this, so I figured I would ask for suggestions here. My mom is a teacher, and was looking to get a frog for in her classroom. After researching frogs, I'm guiding her towards getting an African clawed frog. I own a fire bellied toad, so I've never actually done a tank set up for a completely aquatic frog before. Any advice or any care sheets that you have would be very welcome! Thanks! Live long an prosper!

----------


## Carlos

Here you go:  http://www.frogforum.net/care-sheet-...are-sheet.html  :Smile:  .

----------

amphib

----------

